# Shire Breeding



## MrsMozart (6 July 2016)

Hope you can help - a friend is looking at a youngster (breeding below) and was wondering if it's a good combination 

Sire - Wheatland King, Dam - Hainton Patsy.

Thank you in advance folks.


----------



## abbijay (7 July 2016)

Ok, I suppose when you say is it a good combination what do you mean? Conformationally? Temperamentally? Competition record? Or something else entirely. 
Neither horse instantly jumps out at me as being super famous (I'm no expert though) From what I can work out this horse was probably bred by David Cosgrove, I don't know him particularly but I think he's bred some successful stock. 
Just out of interest who is she buying off? I would probably be able to speculate more about the horse from its current owner (if it's a dealer) than blood lines really...


----------



## scrat (7 July 2016)

I think your best bet here is to join one of the numerous Facebook groups which deal specifically with shires. Looking at the pedigrees of the sire and dam there are some well known names, however it depends what your friend is looking to do with the horse. We have two shires and they have some fantastic well known names in their breeding too, the mare has 11super supreme stallions in her line, but she is not the best example of a shire as far as showing goes. She is a decent driving horse and that's her job. The other is a youngster and we are hopeful he will do better in the show ring, but breeding isn't everything.


----------



## MrsMozart (7 July 2016)

Thank you kindly folks 

I don't have any other information, other than I know they've seen one with this breeding and are interested in it for a riding horse for a big chap.

I know nothing about Shires, hence asking on here.


----------



## MrsMozart (7 July 2016)

Have asked - it's private rather than a dealer


----------



## abbijay (8 July 2016)

If it's a big but experienced rider then I'm sure he should have fine potential. That horse has a half sister (by Wheatland King) who is out on the ridden HOYS circuit and a previous in hand HOYS winner but from a few posts by her professional rider on facebook I think she is a real madam and not an easy ride. 
As posted on another thread shires and Clydesdales make excellent ridden horses but they are not necessarily the 'dope-on-a-rope' novice's ride some people think they are. When a shire decides to throw its weight around it takes a decent and confident rider to get through it.


----------



## Lanky Loll (8 July 2016)

hainton shires faceache page complete with Wheatland King piccy  https://www.facebook.com/hainton.shires
Haven't been around Shires for a long time now but remember the Hainton prefix from way back when, but back then it was pretty unusual to ride them other than in the novelty shire race at Fordingbridge show  I remember them as inhand horses, don't recall seeing them in the driven classes but they may well have been.
Dam line includes Hainton Wonder which was a really well regarded Stallion and sire line includes the lovely Woodside Ambassador - feeling rather nostalgic seeing so many old names  
We had a stallion from Hainton lines and he was lovely tempered but again - a long time ago!


----------



## MrsMozart (8 July 2016)

Thank you both very much 

Rider isn't so experienced, but horse won't be backed for a couple of years and he as an experienced OH who has backed and rebacked various horses, including a couple of rather sharp TBs, so all should be well on that front. Neither of them will hesitate to call in professional help if needed.

If they get this horse I'll ask if I can post a picture


----------



## MrsMozart (11 July 2016)

They bought the lad. We brought him home yesterday. Loaded and travelled very well. Gosh is he big lol Nice temperament from what we've seen so far. A but of groundwork and in with a kind but firm gelding cob who'll sharp keep him in his place, and will equally look after him 

Thank you for all your input folks. If I can get onto my PB account I'll upload a pic.


----------



## Daniellejade01 (1 May 2020)

Hi, can I ask why they got rid of him?


----------

